

Visualizing Music with SDL and Perl - Phra
http://www.perl.com/pub/2011/01/visualizing-music-with-sdl-and-perl.html

======
Qz
Been a while since I've seen SDL mentioned... got me started on my first C++
video game. I didn't understand casting at that point, so the code was an
unholy spaghetti horror, but SDL sure didn't get in the way.

